# Interested in Maryland



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone in Maryland would be interested in starting an informal SA meet up group?


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*...*

I've tried a similar thread and once ppl respond they want to know when and then fail all together deciding not to come after all. Depends who responds and who wants to. Good luck!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sure thing. Propose a time and place.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am available most weekends. Saturdays are good. Just for started would you be interested in Sat Aug 15 or 22. Let me know...


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*yo*

I'll be there either of those days and times. If ya'll need a ride, PM me and I could give you a lift. 
:boogie


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to be busy on the 15th but I should be able to on the 22nd. I am transportation limited though.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok, so wheres a good place to meet the 22? Anythings good with me. BTW wheres everyone else located? I am really ready to network with others.


----------



## jillianalexis00 (Apr 2, 2008)

Im from southern md and i just feel like Im the only one who has shyness and with no friends. Just looking for one good gal friend but its like it will never happen for me. pm me!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

djr86 said:


> ok, so wheres a good place to meet the 22? Anythings good with me. BTW wheres everyone else located? I am really ready to network with others.


The best I can come up with is D.C, maybe in Georgetown? If this is too far let me know. I just suggested that cos I'm metro-dependent.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey there, I am not too extremely familiar with DC or Georgetown but I would certainly try, If you could tell me where I would have to be.


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*...*

Parking in Georgetown might be pricey or not if you don't care that's why metro is there. You can park & ride any of the www.wmata.com metro locations and ride the subway into town.

Wear good walking shoes b/c there's a lot of walking.

Lots of sit-down restaurants, shops, movie theater,...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pretty terrible at suggesting events (just ask anyone in my family). But I'm up for any D.C suggestions.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually I think the Georgetown thing sounds good. I have never been there--pitiful I know. Would it be possible to plan for Sunday the 23 instead? Is that good for you? Let me know.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sunday the 23rd works for me.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Just ran across this thread, and I see that the 23rd is this weekend.  Did 'ya all decide on meeting up at any place specifically? or did this fizzle out? I might be burned out from all of the socializing I'm going to have to do on Friday and Saturday, but if I'm feeling extra outgoing this weekend I might join in...


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

So where in Georgetown are we going to meet, since I don't really know that area (I will be using the metro I guess). So, Silentloner, what time is good for you? I was thinking maybe around 1 in the afternoon???

Yeah, eekmd, we're still on.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm actually going to be working at the Smithsonian until 2, so maybe 2:45?


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

2:45 or thereabout works. I guess i will arrive at the foggy bottom metro, i think thats the closest one. Any ideas for an activity? I have never been to Georgetown, so you will be the expert  I won't have too much time though because i do the whole mon. thru fri work schedule thing. But an initial meetup will be nice.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope I can help, I suck at giving directions lol. I've only gotten there via the foggy bottom metro once and had trouble finding my way.

Well, whenever I'm in Georgetown I really just wander around until I find something to do. Wouldn't say I know the area like the back of my hand. There's a lot of clothing stores, restaurants, one barnes and noble and a movie theater. Yeah, Georgetown involves a lot of walking around. Trust me, traffic and parking sucks.

What do you like to do? If the stuff in Georgetown works, then cool. But I noticed you said you like museums on your profile. Maybe it would be possible to meet around the Smithsonian area instead?


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*yo ~~*

The Smithsonian museums (which one?) close bet. 5 and 7pm. If it's possible, my bf & I will join ya'll if we could regroup at a metro stop like Foggy Bottom (orange line) if you're going to Georgetown. We could meet & regroup outside the stop, then decide what you want to do. 

Adding a note: PM me or each other for our #'s.


----------

